# Booting from an external USB SATA laptop drive without an enclosure...



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

using:










Bytecc BT-300 USB 2.0 to IDE/SATA Adapter, Works with 2.5", 3.5" HDD, 5.25" CD/DVD Drive and SATA Drives



> Product Details
> The USB 2.0 to IDE/SATA Drive Adapter implements a bridge between one USB port and one ATA or ATAPI/SATA based mass storage device port. The USB 2.0 to IDE/SATA Drive Adapter turns any IDE/SATA drive into a convenient external drive. Easily transfer files from computer or notebook, back up files, or store large file archives on hard drives. The Hi-Speed USB interface provides for easy installation with its Plug and Play design.
> 
> Product Features
> ...


This hasn't been brought up for a while, so here's an update on this boot method.

I hadn't planned to boot up from an external SATA drive on my MacBook, I just wanted to backup and couldn't find an external enclosure, so I went this route and restarted from the external drive (hold option key on booting, choose the external drive) after backing up. Voila! I can start up from the nearly naked SATA drive that formerly resided in my computer. I won't be doing this much more but it's good to know that the intel Macs do have more new features than even are advertised. Also, it's USB2, which Apple did not used to support for external booting, let alone recommend.

There are USB adapters similar to the above made by the usual suspects and available for about $30 at computer stores so you aren't restricted to the Bytecc one, it's just the only one I've tried and found working for this purpose, and for backing up an internal MacBook(Pro) SATA drive.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

Always good to know, I've had a PATA - USB2 cable adaptor for a while now - comes in very handy every couple of months.

Z.


----------

